# Good Ecommerce web hosting



## Personalized t's (May 17, 2010)

Are there any Low cost ecommerce web hosts out there that are GOOD but Low COST? Please Help! Thanks


----------



## UnknownArtifact (Apr 19, 2010)

One option might be storenvy (Storenvy - Social Shopping Community & Free Online Stores). I believe it's free to have an online store there. I don't have any experience with storenvy so I don't know first-hand if they are 'good'. I have read positive reviews though. Regards.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I would not recommend storenvy.com their print quality is good, but their print registration is not so good. and they don't take responsibility for items missing from your order. If you're looking for a store merchant provider, use bigcartel.com or shopify.com


----------



## UnknownArtifact (Apr 19, 2010)

SoloStampede said:


> I would not recommend storenvy.com their print quality is good, but their print registration is not so good. and they don't take responsibility for items missing from your order. If you're looking for a store merchant provider, use bigcartel.com or shopify.com


Ah, so you had less than stellar results with storenvy's printing and/or fulfillment services. That's unfortunate. How about their free e-commerce solution? Storenvy provides several services and I don't believe you need to use their printing or fulfillment services to have a free e-commerce site there. I think that's what Personalized t's was asking about...


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i really like and recommend big commerce.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Magento is a great shopping cart, as for hosting, I personally use DreamHost. It's not the cheapest, but I have unlimited data, transfer, domains, email and databases.


----------



## Personalized t's (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. I am currently using ATT for my website and ecommerce. I am not very happy with the results so far. Thanks again.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

if you are looking for cheap and not a bad host go to Magmahost Solutions - Web Hosting Services the beginner hosting is $1.00 a month, I have one just to test new scripts out,,,, for shopping carts,, Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets,, its free up to 100 items and have fedex ups usps shipping among others, for website well just get you wordpress free and many free templates and plugins all free,, so now you have $12.00 for a domain name and you can find that for less and $ 1.00 month hosting so grand total to start $13.00 and that is about as cheap as you are going to get.


----------

